

Google Mistakes Own Blog For Spam, Deletes It - jkush
http://news.yahoo.com/s/pcworld/20070808/tc_pcworld/135686?re

======
tuukkah
Be careful this doesn't happen to your blog at Blogspot or what not, it will
be more difficult to right that.

